# toronto downtown



## farzana zia (Jul 22, 2011)

i live downtown toronto is any knitting group here


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

I have found my knitting group in Richmond Hill thru Ravelry.com.


----------



## leighbaetzcraft (May 22, 2011)

Check out the yarn stores in downtown, inlcuding the Purple Purl in Leslieville. Google knitting groups in Toronto, I am sure you will find something!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

We have a knitting group that meets in Stouffville and Markham on Sundays. Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

Good Morning to you! I live in East York - perhaps WE can meet somewhere & start our own group.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I live in S.W. Scarborough and have a good friend, also a knitter, who lives nearby---that's four---enough to start our own group. There is, however, a local guild called the downtown Knit Collective(I think!)Maybe Peter or Hersey, at the Sew, Knit and Serge Shop(on Gower St., off Dawes Rd.) would know of others.


----------



## merren (Apr 7, 2011)

Any in Brantford Ontario?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

any in Dunnville


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

any in Dunnville ontario


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I spoke to Peter,to-day, and he says there's a group at his store, on Thursday evenings, form7-9p.pm


cathie white said:


> I live in S.W. Scarborough and have a good friend, also a knitter, who lives nearby---that's four---enough to start our own group. There is, however, a local guild called the downtown Knit Collective(I think!)Maybe Peter or Hersey, at the Sew, Knit and Serge Shop(on Gower St., off Dawes Rd.) would know of others.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

hello from Dunnville,Ont I have just join and am enjoying reading all I am in the middle of knitting monkeys my fourth
every time someone see them they ask me to make them one I think I will stop showing them I was going to post a picture of them but do not know how


----------



## alibaba (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be in Markham soon are there any good wool stores there


----------



## craftdiva (May 7, 2011)

alibaba said:


> I will be in Markham soon are there any good wool stores there


Mary's yarns in Unionville-just over the railway track on the left--blue little house(shop). Good people and great yarns. Very helpful.


----------



## craftdiva (May 7, 2011)

farzana zia said:


> i live downtown toronto is any knitting group here


Downtown Knit Collective--meet on the 3rd Wednesday of each month near Bloor and Spadina. Not the traditional knit and chat type group but they are very interesting meetings. Some big name designers attend it and often share as well as others who are not so well known but do some pretty amazing work. Their Christmas Fashion show is amazing usually. They also sponsor the Knitters Frolic in early May every year at the japanese Cultural centre that is really worth going to.
Go to their website and check it out.


----------

